# Just wanted to share something.



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I have shared this on facebook, but I loved it so much I wanted to share it with all my goat friends. My husband built me a new gate for the farm, he put my herd name intials on it. I love this gate so much.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Now that's a handsome looking gate !! I love the shape of it and your farm name initials in the middle is really nice !! And what makes it even more special ,it was made by your hubby 
Its gorgeous , enjoy it


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How great! I'd love something like that.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

That is great, love it. Big kuddos to the hubby


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

That's outstanding! Your husband has _serious_ skills and your Lab is a cutie too. :thumbup:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh yeah , I missed the Lab ! 
Nice looking guy/gal


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

He is sure a keeper, that is beautiful


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow that is amazing! Lucky girl!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow I have no idea how he made that, but it looks amazing!!! Now if I could only get my hubby to do something like that. . . . Very nice touch with the farm letters!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone my husband does does have mad skills, you know he took an old trampoline apart that we had setting around that was falling apart and thats how he made the gate. Not sure how he made the letters but he did such an awesome job. I was thrilled. The dog is Barney and he is a gorgeous lab. I also have a female lab just wasnt in the pic that day. Here is a pic of both of them.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice gate! Beautiful dogs.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

I build projects like that quite often. But I have a complete muffler shop pipe bender to assist! One HeII of a home project!!

Bob


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice job on the gate! :thumbup:


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

What a great gate . Neat how he put the farm intials in it  

www.chapinranch.com


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Very nice gate! And a stunning pair of dogs!


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

Great! Love it!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone my mom seen it for the first time the other day when she dropped my youngest son off. She said we was getting fancy lol. But Im so happy with it and he done such a great job on it. Thanks about the dogs to, I thought I was going to loose my old girl last week she had turned 8 a couple weeks ago and it seemed like she started going down hill. Quit eating for almost a week. She was going down fast, but I put in some prayers to the one who can fix it all and that is exactly what he did. She is eating again and acting like her old self. She was like a big puppy again today getting her stick wanting to play.


----------

